# [ReOpened :-(] ATi graphics hardware acceleration

## japtar10101

I recently upgraded my Graphics card to Ati Radeon HD 5770, and my attempt at making hardware acceleration work is seemingly failing.  I was largely using this as reference:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

On "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", I've found several warnings indicating that the several modules (Vesa and fbdev, I think) aren't loading, but I'm not sure if that's the reason why.

In any case, here's the log file:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #4 SMP Tue Oct 19 21:08:36 EDT 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 ro vga=3847

Build Date: 18 September 2010  06:20:59PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 19 23:43:21 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f4aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:2543 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xff2e0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

      Driver   "ati"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (ChipID = 0x68b8)

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): R6xx+ KMS Color Tiling requires radeon drm 2.6.0 or newer

(II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1440x900

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3fab2000

(II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 5472K

(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 933904K

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 380 x 238

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

```

Last edited by japtar10101 on Thu Jan 27, 2011 5:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gusar

Here's your problem:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled 
```

Is your user in the video group? That's all I can think of right now.

----------

## egon2003

Check that the kernel loads the firmware for your videocard.

----------

## chithanh

For correct kernel configuration, please see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

For 2D acceleration, you need 2.6.36_rc kernel, KMS and the xf86-video-ati live ebuild from the x11 overlay. For 3D acceleration you need at least mesa 7.9.

----------

## japtar10101

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Here's your problem:
> 
> ```
> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled 
> ```
> ...

 

I should be.

```

$ id japtar10101

uid=1000(japtar10101) gid=1006(japtar10101) groups=1006(japtar10101),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),1005(plugdev),35(games)

```

 *egon2003 wrote:*   

> Check that the kernel loads the firmware for your videocard.

 

How so?

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> For correct kernel configuration, please see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
> 
> For 2D acceleration, you need 2.6.36_rc kernel, KMS and the xf86-video-ati live ebuild from the x11 overlay. For 3D acceleration you need at least mesa 7.9.

 

I need a more up-to-date kernel and live build?  Well then...I'll try that.

Edit: yup, it must of been the kernel version.  Working now  :Smile: !

----------

## bebR

Hello there !

Sorry to re-open this thread ...

I have the same graphic card and I'd like to know if the 3D acceleration and KMS will work ok.

I intensively use Blender, and I really need 3D acceleration.

I'm currently using fglrx, but X is not really stable when compositing is on (KDE4).

Moreover, as my vbeinfo does not report the 1680*1050 resolution in the list, my framebuffer console is far from being useful ...

Thanks in advance for your answers.

----------

## chithanh

3D acceleration and KMS will work.

Required package versions:

kernel 2.6.36 (for correct configuration, see the xorg-config guide linked earlier).

xf86-video-ati-9999 from the x11 overlay.

mesa-7.9 from the x11 overlay.

----------

## bebR

Wow !

Clear, fast and awesome answer  :Very Happy: 

I'll try this out tonight, and report here.

Thanks a lot !

EDIT: I have a small question (maybe off topic): as I'm currently using fglrx, how can I cleanly uninstall it ? What do I do with my current xorg.conf (currently calling the fglrx driver) ?

EDIT2: I did it ! I just followed your instructions and the official Xorg guide. To clean my fglrx setup I just unmerge it, and moved the corresponding xorg.conf.

Everything works like a charm : Grub2 in 1680*1050, Kernel booting and loading the framebuffer at the same resolution, Compositing under KDE4 works ok. Switching between console and X is really fast, thanks KMS ! 3D acceleration is working too, slightly slower than before, but my card is a recent one and the evergreen support is still in heavy development. Anyway I can use Blender without any problem, as I was expecting.

I can't really tell if it's stable enough, I didn't test a lot, but it seems to be. Thanks again !  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hello,

I have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series] [1002:68c1].

If I do this:

kernel 2.6.36 (for correct configuration, see the xorg-config guide linked earlier).

xf86-video-ati-9999 from the x11 overlay.

mesa-7.9 from the x11 overlay.

I get a Segmentation Fault while loading KDE.

Do I need a xorg.conf or something?

// EDIT:

After following exacty the xorg-guide and disabling all FB-drivers it seems to be stable.

// EDIT2:

After trying it for a while, I can say that Skype or other graphic intensive processes often lead X to segmentation fault.

```
Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x31) [0x4d61d1]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x82f07) [0x482f07]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f5bb80a5000+0xf010) [0x7f5bb80b4010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f5bb5146000+0x1202ef) [0x7f5bb52662ef]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f5bb5146000+0x123057) [0x7f5bb5269057]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x674b) [0x7f5bb48ef74b]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x6a4f) [0x7f5bb48efa4f]

7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x8c40) [0x7f5bb48f1c40]

8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x55d5) [0x7f5bb48ee5d5]

9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x8ca7) [0x7f5bb48f1ca7]

10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x8f9f) [0x7f5bb48f1f9f]

11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x39bd) [0x7f5bb48ec9bd]

12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0x14b38) [0x7f5bb48fdb38]

13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f5bb48e9000+0xb2f7) [0x7f5bb48f42f7]

14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x12ac51) [0x52ac51]

15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x303cc) [0x4303cc]

16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2c7f8) [0x42c7f8]

17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24ec8) [0x424ec8]

18: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f5bb70e1bbd]

19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x248b9) [0x4248b9]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

// EDIT 3: With Fluxbox I get no segmentation faults. Weird.

Thank you

----------

## bebR

The wiki page for Radeon has been updated  :Wink: 

----------

## blietaer

 *bebR wrote:*   

> The wiki page for Radeon has been updated 

 

Yes it has...but following it strictly leads to blank screen...   :Crying or Very sad: 

RV610 (Radeon HD 2400 PRO) here and no way I can get a decent display.

Dual-screening can't work since xrandr reports a max size of 1280 (?!)

I don't have a xorg.conf (and don't really plan to...)

eselect opengl set ati fails

do I want to install radeon-ucode?

ati-drivers?

shall I remove any framebuffer driver from the kernel?

And can I achieve this at all without using an initrd.img?!

----------

## japtar10101

Man, I fail hard.  After updating the kernel to v2.6.37 and xorg-server to v1.9.2, I'm having the same problem again.

The lines in question for Xorg.0.log this time are:

```

...

[    32.842] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    32.842] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    32.842] (++) using VT number 7

[    32.849] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    32.849] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    32.849] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    32.849] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    32.849] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    32.850] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    32.850] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.850]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 0.0.2

[    32.850]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

...

[    33.104] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

Sounds like I'm having a vesa (v7.10) and fbdev(v0.4.2) problem.  Any ideas?

Edit:

Aha!  I got some more juicy details!

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

$ sudo eselect opengl set ati

!!! Error: Unrecognized option: ati

exiting
```

ATI's openGL isn't set!  As for why it's not listed, I don't know...

----------

## Gusar

 *japtar10101 wrote:*   

> ATI's openGL isn't set!  As for why it's not listed, I don't know...

 

If you're using the open source driver, the xorg-x11 option is correct.

Do you use any framebuffer driver (vesafb, uvesafb, radeonfb)? If so, remove them. That's the only thing that comes to mind. The snippet you posted doesn't say much, show the full Xorg.0.log. And also the output of 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL'.

Hmm, one more idea - did you recompile xf86-video-ati after upgrading X? You need to, as well as all xf86-input-* drivers you have installed.

----------

## japtar10101

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *japtar10101 wrote:*   ATI's openGL isn't set!  As for why it's not listed, I don't know... 
> 
> If you're using the open source driver, the xorg-x11 option is correct.
> 
> Do you use any framebuffer driver (vesafb, uvesafb, radeonfb)? If so, remove them. That's the only thing that comes to mind. The snippet you posted doesn't say much, show the full Xorg.0.log. And also the output of 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL'.
> ...

 

I tried emerging xf86-video-ati again, but no dough.  I'll look into the kernel config if I enabled any frame buffer drivers.

Edit: no frame buffers.

Here's the glxinfo.  Apparently, Gallium is running, so that's kind of weird.

```

$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

```

And the entire Xorg.0.long file...

```

[    31.186] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.3

Release Date: 2010-12-13

[    31.187] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    31.187] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[    31.187] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.37-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Jan 27 00:58:06 EST 2011 i686

[    31.187] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 ro vga=3847

[    31.187] Build Date: 20 January 2011  11:14:15PM

[    31.187]  

[    31.187] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[    31.187]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    31.187] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    31.187] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan 27 11:29:41 2011

[    31.281] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    31.281] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    31.347] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    31.347] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    31.347] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    31.347] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    31.348] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    31.348] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    31.348] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    31.379] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    31.379]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    31.379] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    31.379]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    31.379] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    31.379]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    31.412] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    31.412]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    31.412]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    31.413] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    31.413]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    31.413]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    31.413] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    31.413] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    31.413] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    31.413] (II) Loader magic: 0x81ffde0

[    31.413] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    31.413]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    31.414]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    31.414]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    31.414]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    31.415] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:2543 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xff2e0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    31.415] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    31.463] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    31.481] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.481]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    31.481]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    31.481]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    31.481] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    31.482] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    31.482] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    31.482] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    31.487] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.487]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    31.487]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    31.487]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.487] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    31.487] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    31.488] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    31.499] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.499]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    31.499]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.500] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    31.500] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    31.500] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    31.500] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    31.501] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.501]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.13.0

[    31.501]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    31.501]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.501] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    31.501] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    31.501] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    31.711] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.711]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    31.711]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.711] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    31.711] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    31.711] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    31.717] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.717]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.2.0

[    31.717]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    31.717] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    31.717] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    31.717] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    31.717] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    31.717] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    31.717] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    31.877] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    31.912] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.912]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 6.13.2

[    31.912]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    31.912]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    31.912] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    31.913] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    32.052] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.052]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 6.13.2

[    32.052]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    32.052]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    32.060] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    32.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    32.071] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.071]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.3.0

[    32.071]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    32.071]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    32.072] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    32.072] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    32.075] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.075]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 0.4.2

[    32.075]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    32.075] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[    32.079] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    32.079] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    32.079] (++) using VT number 7

[    32.086] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    32.086] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    32.086] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    32.086] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    32.086] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    32.087] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    32.141] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.141]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 0.0.2

[    32.142]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    32.142] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    32.142] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    32.142] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    32.142] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    32.142] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    32.142] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    32.142] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (ChipID = 0x68b8)

[    32.142] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[    32.142] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    32.142] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    32.142] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

[    32.142] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    32.142] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    32.142] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    32.142] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

[    32.142] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[    32.146] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[    32.150] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    32.164] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    32.219] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

[    32.223] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    32.227] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    32.241] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-1

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: 171f  Serial#: 16843009

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 19

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.616

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.081   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 260 mm

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: QFP071921102

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: VA1930wm

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff005a631f1701010101

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    1311010380291a782e9bb6a4534b9d24

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    144f54bfef80950081808140714f310a

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    36009a041100001c000000ff00514650

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    3037313932313130320a000000fd0032

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    4b1e520e000a202020202020000000fc

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0):    00564131393330776d0a202020200063

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-1

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    32.296] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   23.35  640 656 720 800  400 401 404 417 -hsync +vsync (29.2 kHz)

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1440x900

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3fab2000

[    32.297] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    32.305] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    32.305] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    32.305] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    32.305] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    32.321] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.321]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    32.321]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    32.321] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    32.321] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    32.321] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    32.321] (II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

[    32.321] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    32.321] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    32.322] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    32.323] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.323]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 1.1.0

[    32.323]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    32.323] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    32.323] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    32.323] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    32.323] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    32.323] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    32.323] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    32.323] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    32.323] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 5472K

[    32.323] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 933904K

[    32.344] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    32.344] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[    32.344] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

[    32.344] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    32.344] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    32.346] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    32.346] (--) RandR disabled

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    32.346] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    32.359] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    32.359] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    32.961] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    32.961] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    32.962] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 380 x 238

[    33.366] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    33.366] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    33.366] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    33.366] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    33.366] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    33.379] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.379]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 2.5.0

[    33.379]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    33.379]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    33.379] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    33.379] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    33.382] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    33.382] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    33.382] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    33.382] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    33.382] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    33.382] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    33.382] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    33.436] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    33.436] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    33.436] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    33.436] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    33.436] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    33.440] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    33.440] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    33.440] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    33.440] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    33.440] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    33.440] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    33.440] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    33.440] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    33.440] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    33.440] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    33.440] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    33.440] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    33.444] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    33.444] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    33.444] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    33.444] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    33.444] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    33.444] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    33.444] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    33.451] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical (/dev/input/event3)

[    33.451] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    33.451] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[    33.451] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: always reports core events

[    33.451] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    33.455] (--) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    33.455] (--) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    33.455] (--) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found relative axes

[    33.455] (--) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Found x and y relative axes

[    33.455] (II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Configuring as mouse

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    33.455] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical" (type: MOUSE)

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    33.455] (II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: initialized for relative axes.

[    33.455] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: always reports core events

[    33.455] (**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

[    33.460] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[    33.466] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    33.466] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical"

[    33.466] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    33.466] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    33.466] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    33.466] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    33.466] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    33.471] (--) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    33.471] (II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    33.471] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    33.471] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    33.471] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    33.471] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    33.471] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    33.472] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen (/dev/input/event5)

[    33.472] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    33.472] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    33.472] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: Applying InputClass "tablet-all"

[    33.472] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"

[    33.472] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[    33.484] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.485]    compiled for 1.9.3, module version = 0.10.8

[    33.485]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    33.485]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    33.485] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    33.488] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: always reports core events

[    33.488] (**) Option "Mode" "Relative"

[    33.488] (**) Option "Button2" "3"

[    33.488] (**) Option "Button3" "2"

[    33.488] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

[    33.488] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=255 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    33.495] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen" (type: STYLUS)

[    33.495] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14720 bottom Y=9200 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    33.506] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    33.506] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: Applying InputClass "tablet-all"

[    33.506] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

[    33.511] (EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: usbDetect: can not ioctl version

[    33.511] (EE) Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen: cannot identify device class.

[    33.517] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

[    33.517] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Wacom Bamboo Pen Pen"

[    33.517] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger (/dev/input/event6)

[    33.517] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    33.517] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    33.517] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    33.522] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger: type not specified, assuming 'touch'.

[    33.522] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger: other types will be automatically added.

[    33.522] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: always reports core events

[    33.522] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

[    33.522] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=256 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    33.522] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: hotplugging dependent devices.

[    33.522] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    33.522] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    33.522] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    33.525] (**) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad: always reports core events

[    33.525] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=256 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    33.528] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad" (type: PAD)

[    33.528] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger pad: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=0 bottom Y=0 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    33.539] (II) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: hotplugging completed.

[    33.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch" (type: TOUCH)

[    33.542] (--) Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger touch: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=15360 bottom Y=10240 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    33.542] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo Pen Finger (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    33.542] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 5919

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    45.350] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   23.35  640 656 720 800  400 401 404 417 -hsync +vsync (29.2 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "VSC", prod id 5919

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    45.427] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   23.35  640 656 720 800  400 401 404 417 -hsync +vsync (29.2 kHz)

```

----------

## Gusar

 *japtar10101 wrote:*   

> Here's the glxinfo.  Apparently, Gallium is running, so that's kind of weird.

 

Yeah, but it's running softpipe, which is definitely not what you want.

Your log is weird. Why are vesa and fbdev getting loaded when the ati driver got loaded just above it? Usually there's messages that they couldn't be loaded, which is correct actually. Try uninstalling xf86-video-vesa and xf86-video-fbdev. If that doesn't bring it, try without gallium. Your graphic card is fairly new, it's possible there's no gallium support for it yet.

Also, you've been asked but didn't answer, do you have the firmware installed? AFAIK, firmware for Evergreen cards (which is what you have) is not in the kernel yet. Though I must admit I don't have any experience with radeon cards. Intel and nvidia it is for me, no hassles with those  :Smile: 

One last thing, post the full kernel config. Not here though, use something like pastebin.com

----------

## japtar10101

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *japtar10101 wrote:*   Here's the glxinfo.  Apparently, Gallium is running, so that's kind of weird. 
> 
> Yeah, but it's running softpipe, which is definitely not what you want.
> 
> Your log is weird. Why are vesa and fbdev getting loaded when the ati driver got loaded just above it? Usually there's messages that they couldn't be loaded, which is correct actually. Try uninstalling xf86-video-vesa and xf86-video-fbdev. If that doesn't bring it, try without gallium. Your graphic card is fairly new, it's possible there's no gallium support for it yet.
> ...

 

Yeah, I couldn't pastebin the Xorg.0.log, but I can pastebin the .config file.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328026/

As for uninstalling vesa and fbdev, I did that.  Then it looked like the kernel attempted to load the modules, with no luck (obviously).  I guess that's my problem there: I need to fix the kernel configuration, and remove the 2 modules.

Edit: Oh, right, the firmware question!

To be honest, I don't know (chances are good that means no  :Sad:  ).  Is radeon-ucode relevant?  I did emerge that.

----------

## Gusar

 *japtar10101 wrote:*   

> Is radeon-ucode relevant?  I did emerge that.

 

Yep, that's relevant. Check /lib/firmware/radeon, the radeon-ucode package should have installed files containing 'cypress' and 'juniper' and such in there. Those are codenames for Evergreen cards.

Your kernel config looks ok. You could try with radeon as a module (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m). Shouldn't make a difference though, because you have it configured correctly that firmware files get compiled into the kernel.

And X not being able to load vesa and/or fbdev... that's *normal*. Your goal is to use the radeon driver, not those two.

I'm out of ideas. I don't see why direct rendering gets disabled. Except, have you tried without gallium? Maybe you could provide dmesg output, but I have no idea what to look for in there.

----------

## japtar10101

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *japtar10101 wrote:*   Is radeon-ucode relevant?  I did emerge that. 
> 
> Yep, that's relevant. Check /lib/firmware/radeon, the radeon-ucode package should have installed files containing 'cypress' and 'juniper' and such in there. Those are codenames for Evergreen cards.
> 
> Your kernel config looks ok. You could try with radeon as a module (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m). Shouldn't make a difference though, because you have it configured correctly that firmware files get compiled into the kernel.
> ...

 I understood you when you said, "uninstall vesa and fbdev"  :Smile: .  It's definitely an expected behavior.

Here's the output of "/lib/firmware/radeon" and dmesg.  I kind of doubt it'll be useful here.  It's weird....this was working before.

```

$ ls /lib/firmware/radeon

BARTS_mc.bin   BTC_rlc.bin    CAICOS_pfp.bin  CEDAR_rlc.bin    CYPRESS_rlc.bin  JUNIPER_rlc.bin  R600_rlc.bin    REDWOOD_pfp.bin  TURKS_mc.bin

BARTS_me.bin   CAICOS_mc.bin  CEDAR_me.bin    CYPRESS_me.bin   JUNIPER_me.bin   PALM_me.bin      R700_rlc.bin    REDWOOD_rlc.bin  TURKS_me.bin

BARTS_pfp.bin  CAICOS_me.bin  CEDAR_pfp.bin   CYPRESS_pfp.bin  JUNIPER_pfp.bin  PALM_pfp.bin     REDWOOD_me.bin  SUMO_rlc.bin     TURKS_pfp.bin

$ dmesg | grep radeon

[    0.316932] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.317078] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.317295] radeon 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

[    0.317440] radeon 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.319408] radeon 0000:02:00.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

[    0.319548] radeon: No suitable DMA available.

[    0.326507] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GPU softreset 

[    0.326645] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0x00003828

[    0.326785] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

[    0.326941] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

[    0.327072] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

[    0.327212] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007F6B

[    0.327445] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0x00003828

[    0.327576] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

[    0.327707] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

[    0.327842] radeon 0000:02:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

[    0.328996] radeon 0000:02:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    0.329241] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    0.337749] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.337882] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.338076] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.342444] radeon 0000:02:00.0: WB enabled

[    0.359524] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    0.445381] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    0.761346] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.761357] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.7.0 20080528 for 0000:02:00.0 on minor 0

```

----------

## dE_logics

 *japtar10101 wrote:*   

> I recently upgraded my Graphics card to Ati Radeon HD

 

Big mistake dude BIG.

 *Quote:*   

>  5770, and my attempt at making hardware acceleration work is seemingly failing.  I was largely using this as reference:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon
> 
> On "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", I've found several warnings indicating that the several modules (Vesa and fbdev, I think) aren't loading, but I'm not sure if that's the reason why.
> ...

 

Why dont you use fglrx?

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

And also install sys-kernel/linux-firmware

And if it doesn't  work

----------

## peterius

My hardware acceleration is broken again.  I feel like every few months it breaks and I have to spend hours, if not days or weeks, trying to fix it, again.  So sick of this.  Anyway...

Now the problem is:

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe

Anyone know why it might be using the software rendering?

Radeon x850

[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeon 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 8x mode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 256M 0xE0000000 - 0xEFFFFFFF

radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 256M 0xD0000000 - 0xDFFFFFFF (256M used)

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[drm] radeon: 256M of GTT memory ready.

[drm] radeon: 4 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000E0000000

[drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[drm] Initialized radeon 2.6.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    69.711] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    69.711] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    69.716] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    69.716]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.5.0

[    69.716]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    69.716] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    69.716] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    69.716] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r300

[    69.717] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 5120K

[    69.717] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 226483K

[    69.750] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    69.750] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    69.770] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

[    69.770] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[    69.770] (**) RADEON(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

[    69.770] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    69.770] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    69.770] (II)         Solid

[    69.770] (II)         Copy

[    69.770] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    69.770] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    69.770] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    69.770] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    69.771] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    69.771] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    69.775] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    69.775] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    69.825] (--) RandR disabled

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *peterius wrote:*   

> My hardware acceleration is broken again.  I feel like every few months it breaks and I have to spend hours, if not days or weeks, trying to fix it, again.  So sick of this.  Anyway...
> 
> Now the problem is:
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe
> ...

 

answer the following, his card is hd5770, yours is x850, how is that leads you to think it is related to this topic and no, the fact that the op didn't had at the time 3d acceleration like you do now isn't related.

so please open a new topic and please to revive dead topics or hijack others.

----------

## peterius

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> answer the following, his card is hd5770, yours is x850, how is that leads you to think it is related to this topic and no, the fact that the op didn't had at the time 3d acceleration like you do now isn't related.
> 
> so please open a new topic and please to revive dead topics or hijack others.

 

First, it was already "revived", when I went to post, it was on the 1st page of the hardware forum.  Second, the title is ATI hardware acceleration, what I'm having an issue with.  Third, its on a very similar problem of the softpipe being used.

But thanks for the help.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *peterius wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   
> 
> answer the following, his card is hd5770, yours is x850, how is that leads you to think it is related to this topic and no, the fact that the op didn't had at the time 3d acceleration like you do now isn't related.
> 
> so please open a new topic and please to revive dead topics or hijack others. 
> ...

 

what you did was post hijacking, why? because your hardware is different from his, no matter what is the issue.

there are certain guidelines one must follow, no matter what.

I'm more then willing to help, but you'll need to open a new topic.

----------

